# 14 ponies stolen - leicestershire



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

14 ponies in total have been taken from back of a house, field running between railway and canal, ellis farm, kilby bridge leicestershire, please pass the word around black sec A elderly, very fluffy coat, large white star rotherwood section B mare 12.3hh chocolate liver chestnut with blaze extending over nostils, 2 white back socks, quite fine more riding pony type

my sons 12hh 10 years chestnut sec a gelding, very chunky large blaze and 2 long back stockings 13.2hh chestnut section b gelding blaze and 2 whites on his hind legs
12.2hh liver chestnut section B mare, quite fine 3 small whites
12.2hh telynau grey/roan section B mare dark mane and tail
11.2hh section A mare quite a pink face around her eye and nose on her near side
12.3hh palomino section B 3 year old large wedged shaped blaze (more like a huge star)... See More
12hh section A chestnut mare blaze large white patch on her near fore knee
11hh yearling dark grey small blaze 
11hh grey section A 2 year old
4 year old section A mare Abbeybells bred, pretty head 
section B chestnut 12hh very striking blaze, looks like a lightening strike
Taken between 8ish last night 2pm today
from Kilby bridge, wigston, leicestershire

Please if anyone has any info let me know they belong to a friend of mine


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my lord! I am very pally with alot of welsh owners so if I hear of any cropping up for sale I will look back on here! x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

thats dreadful  will keeps eyes and ears out down here.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

happy to report that all ponies have been found safe and well


----------

